# Legacy Ornamental Mill



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been looking at this amazing machine and was wondering. Does anyone own it? Can anyone share any experience with it? Do any of you have a homemade project that will create such wonderful designs? Anyone built a frame that sits over say a lathe that they can mount their router on, so they can use their router bits to create special designs in a chair are table leg? Would you be willing to share your plans, trials and errors of such a setup?

I have a Ridgid lathe that has an indexing pin,so if nothing else I should be able to use it for fluting table legs with a router, shouldn't I. All I need to do is build a frame that will allow the router to travel the length of my lathe bed, right? Thinking, thinking, thinking.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mark has one, He used it to create his entries in the Winter Contest.

I have a friend that has one but it sits collecting dust. and he has a big one


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Os, here's an image of one , you can get the idea of how to do it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And here all this time I thought Mark was doing that by hand… I demand a recount.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Karson, you need to snatch that machine up from your friend, but then again I'm sure he'll let you use it if you need to. That would be my fear…that unless I go into building furniture for a living…I wouldn't have the time or need for such a machine. Mark has learned well how to design his pieces and how to make the most of his equipment.

Dick, thanks for the picture. What book is that? I was hoping that one of you would have made one yourselves so you could steer me in the right direction as to what not to do.

Mark, I'd appreciate your input on the Legacy Mill, especially after seeing the superb work that you have done with it. How about a write up? Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My friend is my Son-in-laws father. And yes I could use it but we are now 200 miles apart after I moved.

He has promised his wife a 4 poster bed with fluted spindles but that was 4 years ago. I keep telling him bring the wood to my shop and we'd get it started but he hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe he's afraid that if he does, she'll demand he sell that Legacy Mill? Just offer him one of those beautiful pieces that you make and tell him he has to come pick it up and he'll be there in a flash. I know you would definitely get him moving in the right direction.

200 miles!! Just bring enough stock with you to do all the tables and chairs and bed post you need for the next year or two. It'll be worth the trip! ;^)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

There you go, trade the bed for the mill. Both of you will win on that one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Os 
There's a web site with a demo I think it is legacywoodworking .com

Jim


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Jim, check the in memorium link under the Jocks tab.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Fine woodworking #90

Sept Oct 1991

Author Norman Zentil

Spiral rounting

You can get it free from the FWW site

My mistake- I did not realize this gentleman passed away. If he was right that Jesus is Lord then he is working American Chestnut right now with the most famous carpenter that ever lived. I think he's right. My sympathy to all who knew him.


----------



## CindyDrozda (Feb 2, 2010)

We just bought a used Legacy. It's an old one, model 1000, and I wouldn't recommend buying this particular model because it's out of production and not supported by the factory (a bit frustrating). The new models are built better and solve a lot of the "issues" that I am having to figure out solutions for.
All that aside, this is a very, very COOL machine! Lots of incredible possibilities! We got it for an historical restoration project where I need to figure out how to duplicate lots of different fluted, reeded, profiled, spiraled, and roped balusters. All with square pommels. What fun!! So far, I have had to learn about gear reduction. And have found several "excuses" to spend time in the (metal) machine shop! Stuff like this really opens up my eyes to the world of possibilities in woodworking.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the 1500EX and, while I like it, it doesn't get used a lot.
Its too hard to set up to use frequently.
But I won't be getting rid of it.
I have done some very interesting things with it and will reserve it for special projects.
When I get around to building my new ballustrade for the entry stairs it will get some intense use!

ddwwb


----------

